# Bonita



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Eat or not? Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you bleed it out as soon as you caught it?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Did you bleed it out as soon as you caught it?


hey always seen to do that them selves when their flopping around... lol :laughing:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> hey always seen to do that them selves when their flopping around... lol :laughing:


Don't forget to add mahi to that list!


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

No :disappointed:


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh yeah, no, unless you count the crazy amount of blood that filled my footwell while getting the lure out that he inhaled.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can try it, but it'll be strong. I've eaten them before and while they aren't as bad as some have suggested, they aren't something that I'm targeting to eat.


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok thanks. I'll try it for the experience but maybe won't subject the family to it. 
I buried it in ice immediately then gutted about six hours later then filleted it that night late (last night) and put in bag in ice in fridge. Someone suggested no cook, lemon and soy...?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have heard that they are great sashimi if bled right away. I have tried them without bleeding and I didn't spit it out, but not sure I would try it that way again.


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Someone said neighbor in Keys sells them to restaurants for sushi etc


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Oops, I meant bonito,... right?


----------



## fredchiesa (Apr 26, 2016)

Tried some at lunch. Cut sashimi sized slices. Tried one "as is" and it was fishy not in a good way. The rest went in a bowl with fresh squeezed lemon juice and soy and pepper for 10 minutes then drained (and served over rice with raw fruits and vegetables on the side). These pieces tasted fine if not good. The lemon flavor was a little strong and over powered the fish a bit. The texture was good. We'll see what my wife does with the rest tonight if she doesn't banish it from the kitchen.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like blackfin, and I guess bonita are low-class blackfin. I would gill and gut immediately to get the most blood out, then marinate and grill to med-rare. If I was gonna eat bonita. Which I am not.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I smoked some and made a dip for a party once. It made about a gallon and there was none left.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you boil 1/2" chunks in salty water till their done, ain't too bad for "tuna" salad.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Go on youtube and check out brant Peacher. He has been doing some fish tasting. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chef Chris Sherrill (FBYC) has a bunch of videos on facebook where he cleans, cooks and has guests taste-test "inedible" fish. I've seen Jack Crevalle and Aligator Gar so far.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Chef Chris Sherrill (FBYC) has a bunch of videos on facebook where he cleans, cooks and has guests taste-test "inedible" fish. I've seen Jack Crevalle and Aligator Gar so far.


I was just about to type that. Haven't seen a bonita one yet.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I got bored and blackened some jack a few days ago
It was good!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

I think some are mixing up False Albacore (Little Tunny) -that we call "Bonita" down here, with the real "Bonito".

Never ate a Bonito, but I have tried Bonita a couple different ways, and they suck. Could not imagine trying them raw...yuck.


----------

